# Guide to clean, minimalistic OS



## Boni (Oct 18, 2019)

You may have a need for a stable minimalistic system. Instead of stripping OS's of stuff, why not build from ground up?

First, you need a *mini.iso* from here: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/

Pick your version and download mini.iso. In my case, it's a 68MB file for bionic beaver version

Then, burn the iso to dvd or pendrive. If you're on windows you can use Rufus app.

Boot from your media and install as you normally would. At additional software selection screen, I suggest you don't pick anything, just press enter.

Reboot when done, and you will find yourself in textual interface. Login with your username and enter password when prompted. Then, you probably want graphical interface. First, install it's dependency by typing in:

sudo apt-get install xorg

Enter your password when prompted and press y when asked for it. When that's done, you will need the actual user interface. It can be GNOME, OR XFCE or MATE or maybe something else. To do that, for example type in:

sudo apt-get install xfce4

Command to install gnome would be:

sudo apt-get install gnome

Now you will need a a display manager. Type in:

sudo apt-get install lightdm

You can now press ctrl-alt-del to reboot and find yourself in GUI. Log in, open terminal and type in:

sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall

This will install drivers. You may have an issue with dependencies after this command, not visible at first, and to solve that, type in:

sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-7 gcc-multilib dkms

That's basically it. A minimalistic system, without anything installed except the basics. If you opted for gnome desktop, it should come with firefox web browser, transmission app for torrents, text editor, chess game, etc. If you need to install anything else, just type into terminal: sudo apt-get install nameofappyouwishtoinstall. You can also install apps with synaptic or software manager or by browsing to apps webpage. If you get bloated with time, you can type in sudo apt purge gnome or sudo apt autoremove gnome. In my case, after only a day of use, I had over 100 unneeded packages.

Cheers!


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 18, 2019)

Boni said:


> You may have a need for a stable minimalistic system. Instead of stripping OS's of stuff, why not build from ground up?
> 
> First, you need a *mini.iso* from here: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/
> 
> ...


thia is nice way to try a linux os, downloaded


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2019)

Why not start with Tiny Core Linux?





						Tiny Core Linux, Micro Core Linux, 12MB Linux GUI Desktop, Live, Frugal, Extendable
					

Welcome - Tiny Core Linux




					www.tinycorelinux.net


----------



## Boni (Oct 18, 2019)

Well, that's also nice, but quite limited. With ubuntu mini.iso you can extend it into full blown desktop if you wanted to, and it's compatible with most modern things.


----------

